# Operational Switch heater?



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Was perusing Evilbay at lunchtime adn found this listing.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=120350691908

If the link is broken it is Ebay number 120350691908

4.5 x 10 inch heater to mount under your switches to keep them relatively snow and ice free. It's not a new idea but interesting none the less that someone is marketing something.

Chas


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat idea... but now the cat sleeps on the tracks and I'm STILL having derailments.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For the folks in snow country this may be the ticket. looks like a neat idea but a bit pricey if you have a lot of turnouts that you may use while operating your trains Later RJD


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

A good way to melt snow/ice under the track is to place a rope light in your ballast. Do not use the led version, use the bulb version.

These lights give offenough heat to slowly melt the snow/ice.

I used one to unfreeze a pipe in a wall by inserting it through an electrical outlet. No wall damage or rebuild to do. 
Wall heated up from ice cold to very warm to the touch in about 2 hours!!


These can even be placed in gutters to prevent ice dams.


----------

